# pregnant belly become lower?



## minzy02067 (Nov 5, 2016)

Dear all, 

Helloooo! I'm a newbie here  Okiii, my cat is heavily pregnant now, (it was unplanned as she sneaked out when we accidentally left our main house door open and she went missing for about four weeks and we recently found her back *thank god*.. and yes, we are gonna spay her after this litter  so don't worry!) 

During the time when she was missing, a kind lady took her in and gave us a call when she saw our posters. 

Anyway, i'm wondering how far is my pregnant kitty? she have beeen off food for a week and recently she have been eating A LOT! Her fur ard the nipples have already fall off. 

I'm just wondering if her tummy have already hang lower? (dropped) so far, i've nesting box set up for her in different places in the house and i m feeding her kitten food (both dry and wet) and i'm feeling her KRM everyday. 

Looking forward for all the replies  

Warm regards, 
Minzyyy


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You should be able to estimate her delivery date.....assume she got impregnated just after she left your house, how long has she been gone altogether? A female cat's pregnancy can vary but usually 65-66 days. If she's looking for a place to nest (in a closet), her nipples are large and leaking some milk, and she's going off her food, she will likely have her kittens within a day or two. Have a carrier ready, just in case she has any complications with birthing. The majority of cats I would say don't have problems, but uterine inertia (labor contractions stop) will require a visit to a vet, and possibly breech births. 

Is My Cat Pregnant? How to Find Out and When to Expect Kittens


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Any kitties yet?


----------

